# Instapaper



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Can anyone give me a quick rundown and tutorial on Instapaper?  I bought the App, followed the on-screen directions and got lost somewhere; seems I am repeating the same steps over and over with no result.  Also, I am assuming you cannot use Instapaper with the NYTimes App and that you must save any articles from the NYTimes website itself?

Many thanks!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

You'll use instapaper bookmarklet on your desktop and then read the articles you've saved on your itching, typically. Did you install the free bookmarklet on your pc's browser yet? If not that may be the confusion. Start with that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can also read articles on Safari on your iThingy and save them to Instapaper using a bookmark you have to set up.  You have to set up an Instapaper account, as I recall, and then give the app your password.  I used the instructions on the website.  I found I never used Instapaper, though I'm sure for other it's a great app, and I removed it, so I can't check to see what I did.  It worked well, though.

Betsy


----------

